# Study: Low gun ownership = high murder rates



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another study stating the obvious. Not surprising that John Lott is mentioned.

Study: Counties with Highest Murder Rates Among Lowest in Gun Ownership


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A society of honest armed men and women is a safe society. And disarmed citizen is a target.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

"For example, Los Angeles County, which led the CPRC study with "526 murders in 2014," had "virtually no murders in the northwestern part of the county." There was "only one murder each in Beverly Hills, Hawthorne, and Van Nuys," for a total of three out of the county's overall 562 murders."

Yeah, that is because in Beverly Hills, they can afford these:

View attachment 45218

They will put holes into anything that needs it, and they will do it in style.:vs_bananasplit:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Being armed Works


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> View attachment 45234
> 
> 
> Being armed Works


A friend of yours I hope Camel...

I immediately thought hmmm. It would be interesting to see her shooting in slow motion, to study the effects of recoil...


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

:roll: men..


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maol9 said:


> A friend of yours I hope Camel...
> 
> I immediately thought hmmm. It would be interesting to see her shooting in slow motion, to study the effects of recoil...


Real time isn't so bad either


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

homefire said:


> :roll: men..


 Speaking of men, we here. Where the heck is TG and Mish ?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

And again I'm as surprised as Ben Stein,wow.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

read it this morning - obviously does not apply to the minority ghettos - everyone is armed and the murder rates are sky high ...

they'll try to justify absolutely anything to avoid the real truth - minorities are uncontrolled animals without common sense or restrained emotions - slightest burp and you pull the 9mm ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

homefire said:


> :roll: men..


Now, now Leonard.....


----------

